# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  Sivil Örümcek''in Ağında

## iputisamo

Azerbaycan''ın fotoğrafıdır! ...............................Aslan Blut

Mustafa Yıldırım, "Sivil ürümcek''in Ağında" kitabında Türkiye''nin ABD''nin sözde demokrasi projesinin ağına nasıl düşürüldüğünü, hangi kuruluşlara ne kadar para verildiğine kadar bütün ayrıntılarıyla ortaya koymuştu. Yıldırım şimdi de "Azerbaycan''da Proje Demokratiya; Adım Adım Teslimiyet" başlıklı bir eser hazırlamış. Sağolsun Yıldırım, kitabı henüz basılmadan bana da gönderdi. 
Yıldırım bu eserde Azerbaycan''ın "Project Democracy" tuzağına nasıl düşürülmekte olduğunu, kimlerin İngiliz ve Amerikan kuruluşlarından ne kadar para aldığını açıklıyor. 
Yıldırım, kitabın bir yerinde "Project Democracy operasyonunun kapsamı, ülkeden ülkeye değişmiyor. üünkü kurulmak istenen güdümlü düzen kıtadan kıtaya, ülkeden ülkeye değişmemelidir ki, tek merkezden yönetilebilsin ve Batı''nın çıkarlarına zarar vermeyecek bir yapı kurulabilsin" diyor. 

* * *
Azerbaycan''a önce İngilizler Westminster Foundation for Democracy kuruluşu ile girdi. 1996-2000 dönemi projeleriyle 28 ayrı eyleme para döktüler. 
Amerikalılar da NED vasıtasıyla 1995 yılında Azerbaycan Demokratiyanın İnkişafı Fondu aracılığıyla 12 Kasım seçimlerine yönelik yayın kampanyası yürütecek olan Azadlık ve Ayna/Zerkalo gazetelerine 50.000 dolar verdi. Bu Fond ayrıca demokrasi tartışmaları düzenlemek üzere 45.000 dolar aldı. 
Nisan ayında İngiliz Muhafazakar Partisi iki görevli gönderdi ve Azerbaycan Milli İstiklal Partisi''nin eğitim seminerlerini örgütledi. Partinin 12 yöneticisi İngiltere''de seçim kampanyası ve örgütlenme eğitimine katıldılar. İngiliz Muhafazakar Parti, Milli İstiklal Partisi''nin seçim kampanyası belgelerini basması için araç-gereç verdi. 
1996''da devreye Soros''un Açık Toplum Enstitüsü girdi ve Azerbaycan şubesini kurdu. ABD Demokrat Parti örgütü ve NDI Baku''de bir büro açtılar ve "Azerbaycan Sivil Girişim" örgütünün kurulmasına yardımcı oldular. 

* * * 
Azerbaycan Demokratiyanın İnkişafı Fondu''na, artık muhalefeti örgütlemesi için NED''den sistemli olarak para akmaya başladı. İngilizler de eğitim vermeye devam ediyordu. İngilizler, yeni kurulan Azerbaycan Haber Ajansı ile bir TV ve Radyo şirketi''nin yayın kapasitesini yükseltmek ve Azerbaycan''da daha büyük sayıda televizyon izleyicisine ulaşmalarını sağlamak üzere, TV vericisi almalarını sağladı. Yine İngilizler, Haftalık Azerbaycan 525 Gazetesi için teknik gereçler satın aldı ve gazetenin altı aylık ofis kirasını ödedi. 
1997''de sıra, kitleselleşmenin yollarını açmaya ve atölyeciliğe gelmiştir. Devreye yeni örgütler sokuldu. Amerikalılar yavaş yavaş yerleşmeye başlamışlardır. ABD Cumhuriyetçi Parti örgütü IRI de bir büro açtı. NDI 1998 seçimleri için gözlemci adı altında 2.600 kişiyi eğitti ve Soros Vakfı''ndan aldığı 187.169 doları, 114 ayrı kişi ve kuruluşa aktardı. 
"Sulh ve Demokratiya Institutu" adlı örgüt, 10 "atölye" kurdu. ABD Carnegie Endowment kuruluşu da SDI''ye 25.000 dolar verdi. Görev, Ermenistan, Gürcistan ve Azerbaycan''da sivil kadınlar ve liderlerden bir şebeke kurmaktı. 
Azerbaycan petrol ve gaz işçileri, sendikal ve sivil haklar konusunda seminerlerle eğitilmeye başlandı! Bu iş için NED''den 219 bin dolar destek alındı
1998''de ABD ve İngiliz örgütleri örümcek ağını genişletmeye başladılar. Açık Cemiyyet Instutu, kadın işlerine el attı. ACI''nin yıllık ödentisi 871.025 dolara yükselirken kişi ve kurum sayısı da 382 olur. Bundan böyle operasyonun kapsamı siyasal boyutta çeşitlenecek ve öteki muhalif partiler de İngiliz denetimli ağa çekilecektir. Hemen arkasında devreye İngiliz İşçi Partisi de girecek ve Azerbaycan Halk Cephesi Partisi ile de bağlantıya geçilecektir. İngiliz İşçi Partisi, bir taraftan da Azerbaycan Sosyal Demokrat Partisi''ni yardımlara başlayacaktır. 
Müsavat Partisi yayın organı "Yeni Musavat" gazetesine, Azadlık ve Ayna/Zerkalo gazetelerine tahsisatlar artırılmıştır! NDI başkanlık seçimleriyle ilgili "Atölye"ler için de para verecektir. 
1998 ve 1999''da ACI, Soros Fond''undan 1.036.451 doları 559 kurum ve kişiye aktardı. 
2000 yılında artık İngilizler yerine hep Amerikalılar görünmektedir. Bu arada ACI eğitim işlerini genişletmiş ve burslara aracılık etmeye, öğrenci ve öğretmenleri konferanslara taşımaya başlamıştır. Soros Fond''undan aktarılan 1.400.656 dolar 569 alıcıya iletilir. Artık bundan sonraki para aktarımlarının listesi için kitabı okumanız gerekir. 
Konuya devam edeceğiz.

----------

